# Useless billy said mtech ain't a gimper no more #178



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats mat.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hed kill a decent buck


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Well crap....


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Mods decide to delete mine is fine with me. I got the worst reception.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Mods decide to delete mine is fine with me. I got the worst reception.



Took mine down. 

Billy still wants his buck and $1 from mt though.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Mtech better deliver 

Sup turt


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Mtech owes me an inner loin


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Mtech better deliver
> 
> Sup turt



Bedtime. Got deer not to kill in the morning.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sooo proud of mattech rit nowa.. That boy got it DID!!!! Billy n em got won down.. WTG.. Big Cat!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cuzzin. Karan.. Did u c mattech's buck?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I need a detailed story


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I wanna know how it went downed


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

No spotlight deer ?? That's one billy ain't Neva pulled oft


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Tryin not ta get deleteted tanight


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Goin for a flap


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Anybody else see goats?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't catch ip


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Up.. Not ip


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Billy from da hill gonna eat some crow


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

He was yeee if lil faith


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I knew y'all would git it did


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ain't seed turtle In a while.. Glad she showed


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Setup shot


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

I am gone oops.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats Mattech good job


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

All that work for nothing oops.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ya'll have fun I'm out.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Turtle itchy. 

Can't sleep.

Danged woman ripped my toenail up and put lotion on my legs that gave me hives.

Kick in Benadryl.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Flap for deer slayin Mattech.. Not high shoulder nutnut but blood on da tailgate..mattech .. Proud of ya.. Big guy


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

No more soda crackers this week for billy!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Pnut got up early to go gimping.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> All that work for nothing oops.



Holy cow.. Where'd y'all come from?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Cousin oops you dranking coffee????


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Flap for deer slayin Mattech.. Not high shoulder nutnut but blood on da tailgate..mattech .. Proud of ya.. Big guy



This was destined to be 26.. Y'all really gimped it up


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Flap for deer slayin Mattech.. Not high shoulder nutnut but blood on da tailgate..mattech .. Proud of ya.. Big guy



I think I hit a limb.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Miss Karen and KD gone. 


Wonder if mt is still doing a happy dance.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Holy cow.. Where'd y'all come from?



Over yonder some where.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nite nite


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Cousin oops you dranking coffee????



No ... No I'm not!


Should I ?


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it daylight there yet bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay this time I am gone.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I think I hit a limb.



Better than being hit WITH a limb.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hay krun!
Nite krun!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I think I hit a limb.



I ain't judgin.. Dawg.. I know you's a killer.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Is it daylight there yet bo$$?



I didn't read that Pnut, I am not here.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Is it daylight there yet bo$$?



He's after us.. Nutnut


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

I am headed to bed.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I didn't read that Pnut, I am not here.



Who said that?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Been up way to long.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Okay this time I am gone.



Don't fool ya self... You can't stay away


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mt riding that deer all over ga on the top of the creepy minivan (with the bent up bumper).


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Who said that?



Wasn't me cause I am gone.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Been up way to long.



Dagum your time.. Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Hitting the old hay.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Mt riding that deer all over ga on the top of the creepy minivan (with the bent up bumper).



Lol-ing all ova.. Mattech = extreme rigamortus


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wasn't me cause I am gone.



Dear Lord I'm hearing things.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't flop often, but when I do I steal them from oops.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Spell chck what


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't flop often, but when I do I steal them from oops.



Yes.. Yes ya do.. well played.. Bo$$man!




Lota lol-ing


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

I may have to reward my wife tonite. She done cleaned the house from one end to the other today.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mattech's deera ain't gonna be fit ta eat due to road rash.. He wheelin it all ova da place


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I may have to reward my wife tonite. She done cleaned the house from one end to the other today.



I got rewarded at noon and again 20 minutes ago.. I ran the vacuum cleaner earlier!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I may have to reward my wife tonite. She done cleaned the house from one end to the other today.



Send her to my house. 

My mom finally moved (two years after daddy died) and my house runneth over with way too much of my dad's stuff.

I need to have a yard sale.

Bugsy despises clutter.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure am glad uncle Bamer didn't banned las nifht


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooops!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


>



Ol bo$$ got me.. Didn't he?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol-in at nit nut


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I need a flap


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta load my cocked yo tractor at 7:00


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hope I plow akraigh


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Skraight


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wanna kill win like maytech


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Prolly gimp won like nutnut.. 



Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes^^^^^ I can test eazy nowa.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Rest.. Not test


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Mattech's deera ain't gonna be fit ta eat due to road rash.. He wheelin it all ova da place



I'd be riding that joker around too ooops!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Fo real doe.. Oops out .. Y'all keep em straight up air!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Crud.. Delete


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I may have to reward my wife tonite. She done cleaned the house from one end to the other today.





turtlebug said:


> Send her to my house.
> 
> My mom finally moved (two years after daddy died) and my house runneth over with way too much of my dad's stuff.
> 
> ...



Wait! 

I just realized what you said. 



You're going to R-E-W-A-R-D her? 














So you're gonna sleep on the couch?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I gotta go.. My left eye just stopped werkin


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Gittin past my bed time too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

She deserves a big reward tbug. You should have seen our house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nite ooops!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

What you doin this afternoon bo$$?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Turtle bug.. You know you're sassin da chula flash.. Right ?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy crap.. It's midnight... I'm fo sho out


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> She deserves a big reward tbug. You should have seen our house.



I can relate.

My house looks like an aviation and a motorcycle memorabilia/model museum.

Anyone want the history of the Thomasville airport or pics of Daytona bike week from the 70's?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Turtle bug.. You know you're sassin da chula flash.. Right ?



I sass everyone.

I'm an equal opportunity sasser.

Chula Flash = big ol teddy bear.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Depends on what kind of bike week pics.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Depends on what kind of bike week pics.



Of bikes.  


Daddy was a pilot/skydiver/mechanic.

He was on Sam McQuaig's pit crew. Ran the Thomasville airport. If it had a motor, he could fix it.

He could also build an awesome muzzleloader. Wish these I inherited were finished.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Boss, you need your beauty sleep.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

I got to go to bed, c y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Finally in da tent. Bout 20 mins to take care of MTs deera. 30 min to git da grill ready and cookin time and the rest for colt reebs. 'Twas a good sat night. I'm proud of ole MT. My man gotter done


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Might as well


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Go 4


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

An e z


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Faallloooooppppp


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks erry body. It means a lot.   I'll do a story tomorra, I'm beat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I sass everyone.
> 
> I'm an equal opportunity sasser.


You ain't never sassed me??.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

What time does Georgia play?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish yall would drag out of them sleeping bags and shoot something.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

You should take a nap, bo$$.


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Lftt.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning guys.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Ready for some action


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Lftt


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Doing a short sit this am getting down 9:30 10.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck bigs


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

Bigs, Hils, y'all better get to gimpin'.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats again on gimpin' that one to death, MT. Fine lookin' deer!


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

morning folks - where's everbuddy at?
eating tenderloin and biscuits at MT's?
Is there a picture somewhere?


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Mtech finally caught one Cramer. Check the last billy thread.


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

I found it in the bowhunt section !
Congrats MTech


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

Where's Gobbles - I needs some coffee
and some deer sausage MT


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Good morning... Lookin forward to mt speech.


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good morning... Lookin forward to mt speech.



and some gimpin' (m)techniques
I need to know particulars


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

mattech = Vanilla Killa.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

mattech = family provider.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

mattech = meat man.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

mattech = very poor bumper.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

mattech = needs more practice gimping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

MT has a dead deer and a bent bumper the same evening. Hmmmmm.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> MT has a dead deer and a bent bumper the same evening. Hmmmmm.



DNR notified.


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

whether he gimped one to death or bumped one off -
he still caught one which = vittles all day, all nite


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Bumped one off...lol-ing.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Pnut+??


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Hilsman+??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

Hils gonna gimp to death one this morning.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Seen 2 by the road this am, no shot.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Creepy Killer Van.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Keep hunting, Pnut. They'll be moving better in the next hour and maybe a few will cross the trail you are on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Two stands to put up and some seed to sow. Buddy plowed my plot for me this week.I'm the billy of the club


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning yalls


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2014)

Dang it, I broke my phone climbing a tree. I'm on my iPhone now. The speech will have to wait


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Mt getting shy on us


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a little worried about hilsman. I think he may be sleeping in the stand


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh and my gas cap light just came on in the creepy minivan


----------



## mattech (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope the gas cap isn't connected to the bumper


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Mt on the prowl for deer's.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Oldest boy gets here and said he needed to wash his hair????


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oldest boy gets here and said he needed to wash his hair????




Cranium or back?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

He ain't got the back hair yet, just spotn the peach fuzz


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ain't never sassed me??.....



That's cause I know Tag's got you covered. 


Woke up to one of them stupid weather alerts. Flash flood warnings. Got a nasty front coming through.

So it's LFTLR today. (Live from the laundry room)


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Moanin.....
I was hoping to sleep late but daughter is ready to move to Destin and is banging boxes around and needs help loading stuff.




I haz da sadz......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Four billys Headed south..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Im not going to get a nap in. Loud billys


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

cheer up rhbama
one day soon she'll be lftlr like tbug


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Doc bammer is going to need some back meds.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayran aint talkn


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayran snubbed me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Tp?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Mt hankhill?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Nut boss nch oops?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Cozmoe?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Tp?


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

you fell asleep again Migmack - and dreamed no one was responding again
there's been several flops since you're last real post and Hils actually caught one
go back to your nap - and if you feel something licking your face - it ain't Billy, it's just Duke licking the sardines off your chin again


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin.....
> I was hoping to sleep late but daughter is ready to move to Destin and is banging boxes around and needs help loading stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know you're gonna miss her. 

She taking Lewis?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Cosmo.. i thank they all have me on ignore.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

cramer said:


> cheer up rhbama
> one day soon she'll be lftlr like tbug



Laundry won't do itself. 

If this rain holds off, I might be LFTS. Should've went on this morning cause it ain't rained a drop yet.
Stoopid weather alerts.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Cosmo.. i thank they all have me on ignore.



Hey Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey. Bug, you go to the woods today?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hey. Bug, you go to the woods today?



Thinking about it. Sky just got dark though. 

Really need to be cleaning rhbama3's bedroom though so he don't have to sleep on the floor with the cats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

My daughter and Lewis just left for the move to Destin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

I know its a sad day for you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

We headed to the dark cloud... should have brought xtra clothes..


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter and Lewis just left for the move to Destin.



I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

South on 56.. 30 moe mins


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> South on 56.. 30 moe mins



Where ya goin?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Huntn land just south of swainsboro. Me my 19 9 and 8 yr old boys


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

I no snubber especially to you Fuzzy,
how you doing. I need your specialized thoughts
on a very important subject.
Are you ready. He it comes.
What do you call a female Billy????????


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Now I'm the only one hera.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Huntn land just south of swainsboro. Me my 19 9 and 8 yr old boys



Sounds like fun. I've got the last week of October off and January 2nd through 11th just to hunt.

Might go to Horse Creek for a few days for Robert Carter's trad hunt in October.

Other than that, it's all weekends for me.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Now I'm the only one hera.



Hi Karen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey kayran..  sounds like a good plan tbug. My oldest has full time job.. ill be huntn alone if o take time off work to hunt.. im debating. I take a week off to hunt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayran did alone in hera flop.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

This house is quiet..... too quiet.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Fuzzy didn't answer my question.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

whats up bama


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

everybody is in the woods today sitting
in tree'swatching waiting anticipating.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

I ain't!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> This house is quiet..... too quiet.




Go outside and knock on the front door.

Sammie and Sophie will break the silence for ya. 





karen936 said:


> Fuzzy didn't answer my question.



Billyetta? 


Again, Hello Karen.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I ain't!



Why fer? Gotta look better up your way than down here.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well hello turtle


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I ain't!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Well hello turtle



Nice to meet ya. 

You gotta be a good'un to be able to hang out with the Billys.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice to meet you too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> whats up bama


Mama is coming over for her dr. appointments tomorrow and my house looks like a tornado hit it. I hate cleaning house by myself. 


turtlebug said:


> Go outside and knock on the front door.
> 
> Sammie and Sophie will break the silence for ya.
> 
> ...


Yep, he'll still bark at anything. 
Sammy hasn't changed a bit. He's still stuck on #3 of the 12 levels of self esteem.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Throw everything in one bedroom and shut the door.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama is coming over for her dr. appointments tomorrow and my house looks like a tornado hit it. I hate cleaning house by myself.
> 
> Yep, he'll still bark at anything.
> Sammy hasn't changed a bit. He's still stuck on #3 of the 12 levels of self esteem.



How long is that gorgeous proper Southern Belle going to be staying?

I can't wait for you to meet Mr. Fluffernutter. He's so handsome. Mimi has turned into a female feline version of Sammie. She's so fat she can't even roll over.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama is coming over for her dr. appointments tomorrow and my house looks like a tornado hit it. I hate cleaning house by myself.
> 
> Yep, he'll still bark at anything.
> Sammy hasn't changed a bit. He's still stuck on #3 of the 12 levels of self esteem.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Everybody still in the woods.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Everybody still in the woods.



Or hungover...


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Fat cat snoozin.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

iPad bout dead. Gotta charge it. TTYL Miss Karen.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Skunked again.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Skunked again.



How what when where details


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

I got suckered in to helping Billy put a hog trap out. 20 minutes turned into two hours


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

You know how he is


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

gotta go check the washer


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How what when where details




Ummmm the woods Ummmm no deer =skunked


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

true dat


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Turtle and Karen been hitting the shine today already. Y'all have fun


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

I just got done unpacking maybe I'll hit the shine too


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

da wimmenses are having a smiley war.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Red bama watchin y'all.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

this is what your looking for in case you forgot.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:White-tailed_deer.jpg


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

All I know is I don't get a deer soon wife and kids going to be upset with me


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's a better pic
http://www.sheknows.com/home-and-gardening/articles/997651/deer-garden-defense


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Tell me about it. I was starting to think they were mythical creatures


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> this is what your looking for in case you forgot.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:White-tailed_deer.jpg



ewww...its got them nasty horns on it. Makes them smell bad and taste even worse.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

They don't grow like that where I hunt.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Well it's family time bbl.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here ya go bama
http://www.picturesdepot.com/wallpapers/29110/deer.html


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2014)

that's a good way to die fer a doe round here


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

yep.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Billy must have been playing golf last nite.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

I cant get a thang accomplished, all started when i forgot the gatevkey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Got one stand down to the food plot bolts are in the truck..


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Take the gate off the hinge mig.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Small bodied six right under me....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I got my days and days mixed up.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

That's better than years and years boss


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I am being dragged, kicking and screaming, to a family photo shoot, out in the country. I had rather have a root canal.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am being dragged, kicking and screaming, to a family photo shoot, out in the country. I had rather have a root canal.



I don't think so Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't like having to take my UGA tee shirt off and put one of those button up units on.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

What'd I miss??


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Everything


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Boss you need one of the cardboard
cutouts dressed in a suit, just stand behind it.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yfp-t-901&fr2=sb-top-images.search.yahoo.com


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.incrediblegifts.com/standins.html


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Or just have one of these made.
http://www.shindigz.com/party/fathers-day-life-size-standee/pgp/10szkssltlfd


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yall left me all alone. I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

I been spinning for an hour and a half now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 28, 2014)

Im hurr


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Where erebody go?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome tractor guy is here.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

4451 I think.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Only the most awesome tractor ever made.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

275 horsepower.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

6 wheel drive.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

200 miles per gallon.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Pulls like a rented mule.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome I say!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Maybe he will post so I can stare at his machine some more.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

I think I have made ccherry nervous.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

He thinks I am a tractor stalker.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

I just like to look.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

A lot.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

With binoculars if I can't get close.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Sometimes from the bushes.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Sometimes in the bush.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a tractor fetish.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

But I am not a stalker.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Well. Maybe I am.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Stalker flop!^^^


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

TP=stalker


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

T talking to his self.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

He is answering his self too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Supper time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Fried groundhog back straps and wild greens.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Now that sounds great boss eat up my friend.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

With a pot of summpin, I dont recognize.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Got 2 ninjas in the house.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Billy is smokin ribs again.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

I got to find a new favorite food.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Never mind is like eating ribs as much as I like to cook them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Now that sounds great boss eat up my friend.



Kinda high on the hog, but we like to put out a good spread for the kids and grandkids. Dont do it often though.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Why hide it if you got it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

ccherry don't know it, but I'm a JD man myself. 4450 of mine.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice looking tractor T. I want to drive it.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

TP rattles alot


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Fried groundhog back straps and wild greens.



I'm experimenting. Got 3 chicken breasts that were soaked with lemon juice and taco seasoning. Pan frying in a few spoons of oil and plan to cover it in cheese once done.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2014)

Hillbilly is makin taquitos.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm experimenting. Got 3 chicken breasts that were soaked with lemon juice and taco seasoning. Pan frying in a few spoons of oil and plan to cover it in cheese once done.



Let me know how that one works out.  

If anyone could slam their own finger in a door while shutting it, that would be me. 

One busted and bloody cuticle to go please.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice tractor TP. Kill any thang at the beer camp


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Gonna be seafood in Alabama next week for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Let me know how that one works out.
> 
> If anyone could slam their own finger in a door while shutting it, that would be me.
> 
> One busted and bloody cuticle to go please.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Boss likes to travel


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

North on 56.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

1 tripod up and 3 food plots planted.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



I thought about you after it stopped bleebin.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Ribs done b


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Not bad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

1.75 hrs away from a reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks good bigs


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I thought about you after it stopped bleebin.



Well, i'm sure you have something in your nail polish tower to cover up the damage. 
Speaking of damage, going to plan B with the chicken now that one side is burnt and the other side raw. A cup of water, covered skillet and put in a 350 degree oven. We'll see.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm sure you have something in your nail polish tower to cover up the damage.
> Speaking of damage, going to plan B with the chicken now that one side is burnt and the other side raw. A cup of water, covered skillet and put in a 350 degree oven. We'll see.



Just had my nails did yesterday, that's why it was so devastating.  

Your chicken was sounding good, my egg sammich I'm about to cook was even appetizing..... Then big posted his rib pic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Just had my nails did yesterday, that's why it was so devastating.
> 
> Your chicken was sounding good, my egg sammich I'm about to cook was even appetizing..... Then big posted his rib pic.



I'm gonna need a lot of cheese and jalapeno's to cover up the taste of this chicken.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna need a lot of cheese and jalapeno's to cover up the taste of this chicken.



You're all alone, why didn't you just order something?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Saw Billy @ the oshin, said if you talk into a seashell and hold another one to your ear you could hear yourself.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Chief!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw Billy @ the oshin, said if you talk into a seashell and hold another one to your ear you could hear yourself.



Did it have a stang tied to it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> You're all alone, why didn't you just order something?



I needed to cook or freeze this chicken. Besides, it was too late to thaw out a squirrel or rabbit.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

TP made me loltered.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bama= not on next Food network star.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw Billy @ the oshin, said if you talk into a seashell and hold another one to your ear you could hear yourself.



He needs to contact "Scientific American" and sell them the story.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Bama= not on next Food network star.


Nope. Ain't it amazing that people actually make a living sneering and criticizing other peoples food?


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> ccherry don't know it, but I'm a JD man myself. 4450 of mine.



That's not a 4450 TP, I can tell by the rims.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a 4430 cuz of the location on the air cleaner. Evening erryone


----------



## ccherry (Sep 28, 2014)

Dem ribs look good Bige


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Yall know your traxtors


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

North on 25...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Ive been flopn allot today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

What was the question i forgot to answer Kayran


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

I thank martin is a fbi informamt, he only post during work hrs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Did it have a stang tied to it?



Sup Nut, said it worked like cell phones, but free.



rhbama3 said:


> He needs to contact "Scientific American" and sell them the story.



Said he was going to contact Discovery channel.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

I want in chief sounds like a money maker..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Heading west


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

I must be on everybodys ignore list


----------



## ccherry (Sep 28, 2014)

Evenin MM


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

I moved the air cleaner when I restored it. I didn't like where JD put it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I want in chief sounds like a money maker..



Billy said it was some Hi tech stuff, Fuzz. Said you didn even have to say anything, just think it and you could hear it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Billy said there was one drawback, it had a lot of ochin background noise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Billy said just make sure you don't use a hermit crab shell. He mistakenly picked one of those up and it asked him for a couple of dollars to get something to eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

He said he didn have any money and it it pinched him on the ear.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy said just make sure you don't use a hermit crab shell. He mistakenly picked one of those up and it asked him for a couple of dollars to get something to eat.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

T said hold on cause the price of trucks was going down.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm hera. Was in da woods and had no service.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Seen 2 does that walked by the tree I was gonna sit in and decided to go about 60 yards further down


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

But I did hit 500 on a scratch off on the way home.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Hils= $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What was the question i forgot to answer Kayran



Whats a female billy called


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

BO$$ is going to Gulf shore and gonna holler at me with a seashell.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

Quite in hera tanight


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

E Z won


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2014)

$500 Flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Chief



Howdy BO$$!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> $500 Flop



Hils scored big!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Whats a female billy called



Billyjo....


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

everybody still in the trees?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Whats a female billy called



Billery


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

That reeb tasted so good I'll have another..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Y'all seen oops?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Can banded members pm?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey bama boss kayran


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Fuzz @ home chillaxin with a reeb!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayran met Billy's 3 rd wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

BO$$ countin $$$$$


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Evening Mig


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

bbl guy's maybe


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

What did the Deputy say to Billy when he caught him stealing Old man Johnson's Chickens?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Idk know boss what did billy say?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fuzz @ home chillaxin with a reeb!



It was a great weekend, soaking it in.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Idk know boss what did billy say?



Not what did Billy say, what did the Deputy say?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kayran met Billy's 3 rd wife.



who told


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not what did Billy say, what did the Deputy say?



How does a one arm billy catch a chicken? Rocky took a while to catch one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> who told



I dated allot of Billy's x wives.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Billy these aint sausage these be chickens


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Last reeb, 3am comes fast.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

This football game well it aint good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Billy these aint sausage these be chickens


Good one K


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

The Deputy said " Put your hand up Billy".


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

K flop


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How does a one arm billy catch a chicken? Rocky took a while to catch one.



puts salt on its tail so it can't fly


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The Deputy said " Put your hand up Billy".



I loled  on the floor


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope k is OK.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

when I was little my uncle used to tell me
if you put salt on a birds tail it could not fly now
at 4 years old I believed him he musta got 
a big laugh watching me chase birds all day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope oops didn't have an oopsey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> when I was little my uncle used to tell me
> if you put salt on a birds tail it could not fly now
> at 4 years old I believed him he musta got
> a big laugh watching me chase birds all day.



Lol I'll have to tell my lil ones that


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

what happened to cousin oops


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

I like this ol cat, even though he doesn't get much air time. LoL, this is the only song he has that is GON friendly.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Lol I'll have to tell my lil ones that



I miss those days, nothing could touch you, and I miss my uncle. I was still 4 and my daddy and him were sitting on a wood pile talking a rattle snake came up between them and he grabbed it at the neck twirled it around like a laso and through it it went over my head broke it's neck.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

scared the you know what out of me.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

we lived on a farm in ala then


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I like this ol cat, even though he doesn't get much air time. LoL, this is the only song he has that is GON friendly.



I cant listen right now because I am in the den and the wife is watching Resurrection on TV.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I miss those days, nothing could touch you, and I miss my uncle. I was still 4 and my daddy and him were sitting on a wood pile talking a rattle snake came up between them and he grabbed it at the neck twirled it around like a laso and through it it went over my head broke it's neck.



I miss sitting around with tough old men kayran.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Good song tp, I'll check him out on you tube


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

He was a good one Fuzzy, never had much but a good one.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I miss fresh churned butter.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I miss fresh churned butter.



Don't remember that boss but I remember the milk bottles


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

my daddy made some muskedine wine once bottled it
up all proud put it in the frig, in the middle of the night
all the bottles exploded scared the you no what out of all of us.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 28, 2014)

how do you post a 30 second video if it ain't on youtube


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

when I was 12 we lived in a shotgun house and when I walked or should I say stomped the house shook hard on its foundation so they sent me to mable baily's school of charm no joke she made me walk with a book on my head for the first hour.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

hey Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how do you post a 30 second video if it ain't on youtube



Does it have a "share" option on it?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

most times you can put the name of the video
in the youtube search and find it. Then hit share embedded and copy and paste


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good song tp, I'll check him out on you tube



He ain't afraid to say it in a song.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

bama in the house


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

how did your chicken turn out


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 28, 2014)

it is a clip from the deer club cammer I got on my 'puter


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 28, 2014)

hay kran and Bo$$

howdy crusT


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Checkin to say good night. See y'all Billy's tomorrow.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

If you have a youtube channel you can upload it and then share
it.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

nite bigs


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

pappy youtube is free just sign up load it up and share embeded


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

If I'm wrong on this someone say so please


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

Night kran


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

football game still bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Chief



Hey karen


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

How's the beach Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Catch yall later.....I'm wore out!

Good Nite All.......


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Pappy I know you can share it via youtube, I think also from photobucket.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Chief I made some of the best crab cakes
last week they were so good.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nite Chief


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 28, 2014)

I never looked at photobucket.... let me see if I can youtube.

night all
God bless


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

nite Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Night KRun


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

I not leaving Boss wishing others good nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How's the beach Chief



I'm back home karen. It was very nice.....except for Billy callin me on the seashells all day, every day and all night long.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayran, before we went to my great uncle ml's house we had to goto the bath room. He didn't have one. Just a field of corn out back.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a party now. But got to go. Later.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm back home karen. It was very nice.....except for Billy callin me on the seashells all day, every day and all night long.



Nest time have a unlisted conch


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Chief got a cell shell.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Kayran, before we went to my great uncle ml's house we had to goto the bath room. He didn't have one. Just a field of corn out back.



When ever I stayed with my aunt she didn't let you go on the back porch where the bathroom was after dark so 
I had to bath in a number two wash tub and pee in a pot behind the door at night.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Chief got a cell shell.



good one Boss


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

She also called  punch red medicine


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Brownceluse made a drive by.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

bama's back


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lots of folks just left


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

I miss cousin oops


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Celuse is here to stay these forums are dead whats going on round here?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

we being useless


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

We just being useless Brown


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Celuse is here to stay these forums are dead whats going on round here?



Welcome come on in be useless for a while.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

He left again.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Pappy how your kids doing


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm getting lonely


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello Hello Hello Hello


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

anyone out there!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm done nite all


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Baby head pitched a fit at the picture taking today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Here I is


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Oopps wrong thread


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

karen936 said:


> anyone out there!!!!



Pink Floyd is some where..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Brown stole my flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Who is peanut?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

What'd y'all do with K?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

Oops done flipped his out of plumb traxtor.. Donuts on one side will do that...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> What'd y'all do with K?



Some one gimped k


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 28, 2014)

That last reeb did it... I hope I wake up at 3am


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Brown just gonna steal the flop and run with it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Aight den y'alls ask for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Billy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Who is peanut?



Pnut is Billy's 3rd cousin and he lives in Chula Ga. He is well know in that part of the world for capturing giant rattlesnakes.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Useless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mama is gonna have to be happy with the house the way it is. I'm done cleaning and still have a 30 gallon water change to do in the aquarium.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Go Dawgs in Nashville!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh lawd, spiderman done found the campfire forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Billys cousin Lamar came by the house tonight with about 25 full mason jars of pear jelly


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Did Mrs. baby head holder knock a knot on your head today bo$$?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, spiderman done found the campfire forum.



I knew it was here some where!!! I found it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I was gonna go to the game in Nashville, but I will be in Gulf Shores, if I can get through T town with my UGA flag.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm doin a drive by, myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I take a very good picture Pnut.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama is gonna have to be happy with the house the way it is. I'm done cleaning and still have a 30 gallon water change to do in the aquarium.



But did you get the burnt taco chicken smell out?


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nite y'all! C y'all in da am!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

sigh...... i got a 46 gallon aquarium that needs my attention and a call week starts tomorrow.
Y'all self moderate and i'll see ya later.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

I seen Billy earlier this week walking up 441 headed toward Athens


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> But did you get the burnt taco chicken smell out?



Yes. I ate the center part and a very happy sammy and sophie ate the burnt part. It wasn't bad with all the taco sauce, cheese, and jalapeno slices covering the taste.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I will keep an eye on them Robert. I know, that's what worries you.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I was gonna go to the game in Nashville, but I will be in Gulf Shores, if I can get through T town with my UGA flag.



Shouldnt be a problem them Bammers cant read even though its just the letter G. You dont have a flag with BullDawg on it do ya> If so you may have some issues!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes. I ate the enter part and a very happy sammy and sophie ate the burnt part. It wasn't bad with all the taco sauce, cheese, and jalapeno slices covering the taste.



My crispy bacon and egg sammich were good enough not to be share-worthy at least.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Yall still there?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I seen Billy earlier this week walking up 441 headed toward Athens



Billy lives over that way near T.P. they Deer hunt together a lot at night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

lets close this thing out tonight!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Billy lives over that way near T.P. they Deer hunt together a lot at night.



If they night hunt they is mines kinds of peoples!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Wouldn't be the first one we closed Brown.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Gonna go make sure ODR is still over in the sports forum be right back!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> If they night hunt they is mines kinds of peoples!



Billy says that a deer killed during the day just don't taste right.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope he's watching ESPN with Billy


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Billy says that a deer killed during the day just don't taste right.



I have never shot one during the day so I wouldnt know.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Mig went to sleep


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Pnut likes to gimp them at night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

I take the back i hit one with truck during the day and we ates it but i was real huuuunngggrrrrryyyyyy so it tasted aight


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Bout tired myself!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

A lot of new faces on here while I've been gone.. It's great to see the forum still growing


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Camp fire is where its at


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Brown will gimp an Elk. He must kill one every once and a while, Quack told me that he brought him a truck load of Elk meat.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

I seen lamar and Billy fishing in Griffin last week to


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Brown will gimp an Elk. He must kill one every once and a while, Quack told me that he brought him a truck load of Elk meat.



elk is touchy subject and i cant believe you took it there...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Yep I am gonna make it to the flop and hit the hay pretty quick after that. 11 o'clock comes early.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Finally drizzling here at the border. 

Bedtime.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Wheres Quack? Working?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Swaggert is back.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2014)

Night night flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wheres Quack? Working?



Yep. Think he puts in bout a 100 hours a week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

Had fun Yall be good Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yep. Think he puts in bout a 100 hours a week.



I know the feeling


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Swaggert don't live far from Deep Step. He is near the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Swaggert don't live far from Deep Step. He is near the MON.



Jimmy?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Just me and a Ninjie now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

An elk is like the prize granddaddy of all gimps.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I will post all the pictures we took today on here. There are only bout 150 of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I want to gimp a grizzly T.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

And a Badger.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I might gimp a shark at the beach next week.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

That would be something to put on the Braggin Board, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck to you.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

T.P. and t.p. out.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm gonna count sheep and gimp them as they jump the fence.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Night T.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Night Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Tomorrow is PF, cause we closed one this weekend. Night Buckfiddy wherever you might roam.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nite boss, TP and tp.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to bed too!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

How is a person posed to sleep with all this racket going on.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy cow! mizuno24jad is in here!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I got my day planned out. Prolly want see much of me today because it is a long list with 23 items on it. Be lucky if I am able to grab a pack of nabs for lunch. Yessir I got a lot to do today and I am gonna get out there and get after it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Be dark or later before I will be able to get back on here.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I will be one tired puppy by then.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Howdy useless. In a small pine behind a white oak this Am. Acorns are a droppin. Sounds like a hail storm. Any of u in the stand?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm loving this overcast. It's about 68 degrees with a light wind. I'm about to doze off.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Not me, Jimmy. I just woke up.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Wish I was in the tree gotsta work


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmy, are you simulating an acorn cruncher in your avatar? If so, do you have any success with it?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Chef Bigs is hera.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Howdy useless. In a small pine behind a white oak this Am. Acorns are a droppin. Sounds like a hail storm. Any of u in the stand?



The useless ones are out pickin up scrap metal today.......Billy just found an old battery.....Score!!!


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck to those hunting today... And to those working "happy Monday"... And if you are paid to hunt, I have nothing to say to you!


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jimmy, are you simulating an acorn cruncher in your avatar? If so, do you have any success with it?


I have no idea what your tal'n bout. Haha


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do y'all call me jimmy? Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Day one of a call week and its pouring rain here in sowega. Y'all have a good one!


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Y'all are useless, so y'all prolly won't care. But I'm nervous about taking the ASVAB tomorrow.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Its no big deal, jimmy. Just focus and you'll be fine.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I just went out to crank my truck and it won't even turn over. Any ideas where I should check for problems?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

So do y'all give people nicknames in here? How did jimmy come about? Lol


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Loling at TP and jimmy. Lol


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just went out to crank my truck and it won't even turn over. Any ideas where I should check for problems?


If jumper cables don't do it could be your alternator.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

I get it TP. But I will let you splain


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Not true even with a bad alternator it wil crank up.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

And of course if there isn't any of that oil they call gas in there that is typically a must unless you got one of those hybrid trucks then you left it unplugged all night and it's dead


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

TP left his lights on last night.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

TP= hates Mondays.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Not true even with a bad alternator it wil crank up.


It will crank up at first, then eventually it will not charge your battery to crank up.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I just checked and one of my tires is low. I will pump it up and hope that fixes it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I get it TP. But I will let you splain



I guess I should have quoted.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Red bama works on the rain.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. do you have any power? Headlights, radio, cargo light?


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Bingo.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Cch is here.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

I have to work all week y'all have a good Monday. Don't let billy bring ya down.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I just wasted my useless breath. I was trying to be a good dude. Lol.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Bigs, I am off this week. I hope you have a great work week.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

It's ok, jimmy. Every post in here is wasted breath.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

And I thank you for trying to get my ol truck crunked for me.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Sexy tractor is hera.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

No deers da day. I wonder if trying some short grunts would be useless. Or a wheeze.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would be grunting.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

matt, greats on your private land buttonheaded doe


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I would be grunting.


Seriously?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

I start LIGHTLY rattling as soon as the velvet falls off.  Deer dont just grunt during the rut, thats a year round thing


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Try some soft clucks too.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Follow up with a cow call.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I grunt all the time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I ain't bragging or nothing but, I probably grunt more than anybody in the South GA.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooops!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tp*+?


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

Grunt...flop?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I hit a couple feed calls after I tried all the suggested. 

Just had a doe papa squat 10 yards from my lock on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

flop....
CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> flop....
> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.



For real


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mud gots a potty mouf


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mournin?????????????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

found me one to gimp


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

No mods in hera? 

Murnin.. Peeps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Pappy going to gimp that one to death.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

I was late for work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Got to get it done see yall later.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope he comes thru when Dylan can gimp him good.

He shakes like a flag in a hurricane when he sees a buck, but a doe doesn't bother him at all. Dylan has got to learn to calm himself down to get the clean shot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Mernin Billy's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Would be a good day to be in the stand/woods.....


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Beagler stole my pic and posted a thread about acorns


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

I need coffee


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy is already wanting to leave cause he don't feeyal good. Stayed up drankin too late


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

I told billy he hast to be useful today's


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Morning all got to go bbl


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

Mornin', useless ones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin', useless ones.



Howdy, Hillbilly!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Mornin chief and hillbilly


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Live from da dolla sto!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

What i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nitram??????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P.*+ = Dollar store erector.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mattech??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nut nut?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

TP laying brick?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

They hackin on Billy in the get it off ur chest thread.. Billy does not like to be hacked on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

folk who dont understand billy be hatin alot


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

That's ok. Billy support group is in the house


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy looking for evidence of big foot. Better not show him a pic of fuzzy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Atternoon Bigs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. = spying on employees


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Sup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

oops1 said:


> They hackin on Billy in the get it off ur chest thread.. Billy does not like to be hacked on.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> folk who dont understand billy be hatin alot



Bigs gave him a little friendly spankin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Bigs = dissin on da driveler though


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hils?


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey now I did not dis the driveler. I said I can't speak on behalf cause I never posted there.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy just talked me into changing my fuel filter


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Said I should do it yearly. I guess I was 4 yrs over due.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey now I did not dis the driveler. I said I can't speak on behalf cause I never posted there.



  I knew what you meant....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

T, did you count the radiators in your truck, Could be some missing. Heard that they were bringing a lot at the junkyard.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew what you meant....



I know


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

too mo


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

won mow


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a good nap now I need to get going.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Good flop Bo$$.



Thought I had dat un??????????


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Boss snuck right in there hils.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> TP laying brick?



Hangin some arn.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I need a nap bad!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

Arn is heavy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

Specially on Monday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I am ready for the beach. Got my salt water tackle out and my beach chair in good condition.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate not having a phone


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I've caught up from yesterday just want to say thanks to everybody for the congrats.

Hilsman that is awesome about the $500.


Good to se turtlebug is back.


I'll type at tall later


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I just found a rub tree.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

We need a pic Jimmy.  Then we can tell ya if it is or aint


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Got my akern kruncher taday.  gonna try it out this afternoon if it don't rain


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it is


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Is the limbs and pine needles falling off the rub tree, Jimmy?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Here pic


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Pine beetles rub a lot of trees.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it a pork rub tree or a poultry rub tree???


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, pine beetles.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

That tree needs a hair cut


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad that snake didn't bite ya


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Early?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmy fount a rubbin tree


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

now flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey y'all


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Hay^^^


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

little late mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> little late mud



. Good flop


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> . Good flop


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's poultry.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Quit rubbing that tree Jimmy


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

How high is it off the ground


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Pewpewpew.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like a wapiti rub.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

T, did you get your truck going?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Not to be confused with watasha.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I rolled it down the hill and it still wouldn't start. I popped it in D and it never did nothing.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Started at my knees and went up about my groin area


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Got my akern kruncher taday.  gonna try it out this afternoon if it don't rain


They work.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I rolled it down the hill and it still wouldn't start. I popped it in D and it never did nothing.



Did you check your spare?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Hillsman, how long did it take you to get your Kruncher & how much u pay?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you check your spare?



I don't have a spare, so I know that ain't it this time.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Hillsman, how long did it take you to get your Kruncher & how much u pay?



Less than a week to get it.  I got it from amazon for $10.  But think you can get them a little cheaper from other places.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

T straight wired his spare.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Got to go to Krogers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

My kruncher got the rabies and bit me. I had to shoot it.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Less than a week to get it.  I got it from amazon for $10.  But think you can get them a little cheaper from other places.


I looked on Amazon on they only had them for 13 plus 13.97 shipping. Can't find them any cheaper


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> My kruncher got the rabies and bit me. I had to shoot it.


We are talking about a deer call. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

flurp.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

clap


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I looked on Amazon on they only had them for 13 plus 13.97 shipping. Can't find them any cheaper



Theres a thread in the DH forum that has a few sites that are sellin em


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Theres a thread in the DH forum that has a few sites that are sellin em


Thanks man. Can you post link? I can't find it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

Rabid Kruncher flop^^^^^


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Called GON and the nice fella is sending me some stickers. Heck yeah. Free. Just that easy.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a wet 50lb bag of corn bust and spill all down my driveway and in my new grass. What a freakin mess.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I just take a bag full of acorns in the stand with me and crunch them in my mouth. Works just as good as the kruncher.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

TP feeding geese, they bring in the fertilizr


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm gonna have to shoot the deer to keep them out of my grass.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Anybody want any deer? You clean and process.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Place your orders now for: fawns, yearling does or bucks, mature does, and two year old bucks.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmy, you want a few deer for your dads freezer?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm staying after work to make up work... sleeping in was worth it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

migmack = company man.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I just figured out who Jimmy is.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

northgamountaindave is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Facepalm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> migmack = company man.



Fuzzy spent too much money this weekend... Need my overtime.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I did too, I guess I'm a pastor


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jimmy, you want a few deer for your dads freezer?


Yeah I'll take it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody round


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Open window


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Think ill neek in


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Neek flap


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Better go fur I get in trouble again


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Am I banned?


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I got an email saying I was


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Branded mtech.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Evangelist is on a rub line I see.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Rattle shoes said Kentucky is the best place to hunt in Ga.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Anybody know if I can connect my phone to my laptop and use it that way? It has power and vibrates when someone calls or text, but the screen is broke and is solid black.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe I should have this thread moved to the on topic so I can get an honest Answer


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Did you try turning your phone off and on again??


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it was bigs that was telling me a while back my puter could run off my phone.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine was an honest answer, although I have no idea if it's true or not.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Actually, I have no idea if it was bigs or not.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Not even sure if anyone told me that.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I may have just made that up?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

But for some reason I believe it, so it was an honest answer.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Lftt and it's startin to rain. Left the umbrella in the truck


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech = can't get on gon.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Hello Kitty brella, you want me to bring it to you?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mt=6 pt phone killa


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Mattech = big buck bow killa, but can't post on gon.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have a Hello Kitty brella, you want me to bring it to you?



Yes please. That might get the young yearlins in for a shot


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Loling^^


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if mattech can even see this?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

I think he went to get the jumper cables to hook it to da computer


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish mattech good luck.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Blink twicet if you can see this mt


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck flop!^^^


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Good advice^^


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

I found Billy's tree stand


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech, have you tried charging your battry?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a climber strapped about 15 ft off the ground wif a wooden step ladder goin to it


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

My screen goes black like that when the battry is dead.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy likes the comfort of a climber with the ease of access of a ladder stand.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sure 03 has some good advice


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

I think he uses it for bow fishin. It facin towards da big pond


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Unthinkably out can hook your puter to your treestand TP. And  amazing things happen.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Bigs= not a techie


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Well said, bigs. Well said.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I heard that somewhere. I think.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

mt, go to settings and turn on personal hotspot. Then your puter should recognize it as a WiFi connection.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Put it in the microwave to charge it.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy read a fake news article that mcds uses human meat in their burgers and believes the story. Still wondering where they get all the bodies.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Blink blink


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy had my little girl convinced... Almost.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> Blink blink


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mattech let me know if this helps.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Blink if it helps, mattech.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Blink if it helps, mattech.



I don't know what kind of phone he has but I sure hope
it helps.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks, krun, just fixed my phone with your video.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I see mattech+ at the bottom, but it's like he's not even here.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Phone fixit flop!^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm on fira today!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Good evening, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey T, Billy stole my TV antenna while I was al Krogers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I had over $17 in the tin foil alone.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I should have bought one of those tree umbrellas when I was looking at them the other day... I'm soaked. Mossy horns needs to cooperate in this rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I should have bought one of those tree umbrellas when I was looking at them the other day... I'm soaked. Mossy horns needs to cooperate in this rain.



Maybe you will see a raindeer Jimmy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy said Fall is in the air.....


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help Karen, but I have droid


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Yes please. That might get the young yearlins in for a shot



Billty said to try settin' a bowl of warm milk on a stump.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Elizabeth Shue was soooooooo hot in 1995.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks for the help Karen, but I have droid


what kind of droid


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Elizabeth Shue was soooooooo hot in 1995.



There was a guy named shue, he wanted to spread a biogical wepon of parvoe to kill koyotes/


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Pnut is PBT right now. Posting between trucks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> There was a guy named shue, he wanted to spread a biogical wepon of parvoe to kill koyotes/



Maybe we should make a pole about it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that was her dad, Mm.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks TP glad I could help


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

I ain't poll people get banded.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe you will see a raindeer Jimmy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Waiting on food to cook.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

ReAdy


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

iPhone flop


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

My daughter is the middle one



...


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Go vols


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

She a cutie, mt.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Go vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

She is a cutie, but you know I cant say that other thing.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

What other thing?


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Just post it and delete it real quick


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2014)

She is a little cutie for sure, MT.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> What other thing?



That word that starts with V and is orange.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That word that starts with V and is orange.



Vorange?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Vorange?



Yes


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Cute mt


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey boss if I put a pic of fuzzys avatar on the big foot thread would that get me infracted


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not going to do it but it would be funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey boss if I put a pic of fuzzys avatar on the big foot thread would that get me infracted



Don't think you can do that legally.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

You know that no thumbs is Mig's lawyer Big.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech said:


> iPhone flop


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

sometimes they work even with cracked screens.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pm's Karen I'll check em out when I get to the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Anybody seen that ol truck lately?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

No thumbs just as soon sue you as look at you.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Think that old truck is Billy's sleeping quarters right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Boys stinking up my food plot, they rolled around and ran through the woods. Won't see a deer for two years


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Hils is leading the Billy Big Buck Bow contest right now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Wtg hills


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy the kangaroo of bow hunting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

It takes allot of concentration and skill to text two different women at the same time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

I ran off all the billy s at work.. They brangn new people soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

I tawgt I saw bigfoot


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Trin to love 2 wemon is like a ball & chain.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I been down on the red river practicing my surf casting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Its a nice ball, chain gets a little heavy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Sure are a lot of trees down there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I been down on the red river practicing my surf casting.



U will get it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Matt= deer killer


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Hilsman score some game????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Kd fishing for crows


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Mm has a small trespassing problem.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Always more yearlings on the other side.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Any of you ever have a kidney stone? I'm having the worst pain in my lower back. I may need to go to hospital.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never been in more pain in my life. It's that bad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

I ain't gimped nutten yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Any of you ever have a kidney stone? I'm having the worst pain in my lower back. I may need to go to hospital.



Hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Someone gimped jimmy


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I've never been in more pain in my life. It's that bad.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks McKinnie. But it hurts to laugh. Your making it worse


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy and his ol lady came by wanting me to cash their refund check for 99 million dollars. I told them I didn't have that much and sent them to the grocery store. I said they would for sure have that much.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Thanks McKinnie. But it hurts to laugh. Your making it worse



I'll bet Jerry Lee has something for that.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought a kidney stone one time for a girlfriend. It was beautiful.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

5 carrots.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmy needs a daddy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Billy and his ol lady came by wanting me to cash their refund check for 99 million dollars. I told them I didn't have that much and sent them to the grocery store. I said they would for sure have that much.



Billy needs the money to..


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jimmy needs a daddy.



It's Quacks turn.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I know I can always count on useless billy thread


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Thanks for the help. I know I can always count on useless billy thread



Go get you a twelve pack of PBR and sit in a bath of the hottest water you can stand and drink ALL of the beer. It works every time. There, so now you know that we really care.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

My auto correct sucks.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey errybody


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My auto correct sucks.



I noticed that.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

YoYo, chherryman.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

willholl79 up in hera again.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I bought a kidney stone one time for a girlfriend. It was beautiful.





T.P. said:


> 5 carrots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Thanks for the help. I know I can always count on useless billy thread





lagrangedave said:


> Go get you a twelve pack of PBR and sit in a bath of the hottest water you can stand and drink ALL of the beer. It works every time. There, so now you know that we really care.



This ^^^^^ Jimmy.....LGD is tellin you the gospel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

How yall is.....ccherry and willholl79?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzy's boyz ain't sprouted yet.....they still slick.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey T.P. be careful with them dollar folks, is that family or General?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

_I need to send out friend request!_


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I've never been in more pain in my life. It's that bad.



Sorry but not me are your hands and feet swelling


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolla Tree, ld!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

T.P. is starting a check cashing bidness.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a dolla tree one time LOL she wuz a big ole girl.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

_I need a brazilan quick cash._


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Watch out, erybody!!! They's a mako shark in hera!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2014)

Pics, ld. We run on pics around hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

ccherry and willholl don't know there is a fine and surcharge for just showing and not posting.

When did Jimmy show up, so that I can start the accrual charges in his account?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I had a dolla tree one time LOL she wuz a big ole girl.



Was her name Candy?


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

yo...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ccherry and willholl don't know there is a fine and surcharge for just showing and not posting.
> 
> When did Jimmy show up, so that I can start the accrual charges in his account?



It will be tomorrow before he is officially inducted Chief.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

hey


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was her name Candy?



Oh No. You "knew" her too?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How yall is.....ccherry and willholl79?



Fair to midlin


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was her name Candy?



you from Maryland?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It will be tomorrow before he is officially inducted Chief.



Gotcha BO$$, I already started his accrual account anyway. 

As an inductee, we....I mean he will reap other benefits not available to non members.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

finally got home from Dee's race Pappy post


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

karen936 said:


> you from Maryland?



Bad as I hate to admit it, back in the early 1700's some of my kinfolks came down from that way.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Boss, did you see the video of the deer Dylan and I be stalking


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> finally got home from Dee's race Pappy post



How did she do.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been better but it cost a lot more


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

It's below the mason dix line Chief


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

kydawg said:


> how did she do.



pr... 19:22


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

tanks fer axin' Boss


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

hey  mattech, karen936+, NE GA Pappy, ccherry+, KyDawg+, Jeff C.+, lagrangedave, peanutman04+


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

im ready fo bed


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

how we be Mat?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey back


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

it be good pappy, i hope Dylan has a crack at that buck


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

flop


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

What y'all did with the cricked tractor fella


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

hay mattechkaren936nutnutcherrycokebosschief


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Evenin MT


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Pappy


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

matt#killer


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

oops got banned saturday night


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

What's shakin Pap


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

Really?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Really


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Mat, I sure hope so too.  He has hunted hard and hasn't had a shot at a decent buck in the past 2 years.  He missed a nice 'un 3 years ago, but what do you expect from an excited 9 y/o boy?  lol


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

my cousin called that guy dave, he said club was full. thanks for the info though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

oops is banded?  say it ain't so!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

brb


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

ccherry said:


> I've been better but it cost a lot more



  Know the feelin cc.



karen936 said:


> It's below the mason dix line Chief



Whewwww! 



NE GA Pappy said:


> pr... 19:22



Even Pappy, congrats to Dee and nice buck yall be stalkin!



mattech said:


> hey  mattech, karen936+, NE GA Pappy, ccherry+, KyDawg+, Jeff C.+, lagrangedave, peanutman04+



Evenin mattech!



^^^^^^ Jeff C. Billy thread MQ!


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats on your deer MT


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I hear ya pappy, I started hunting about 8-9 years ago, and although i have had some close calls. that 6 pointer sat night is my biggest buck, minus a couple real good ones i have goofed on.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks ccherry


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

ccherry said:


> What's shakin Pap



Dylan when he sees a nice buck... lol


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe cousin Oops got banded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

karen936 said:


> flop



floppin karen!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

thank you thank you very much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

NutNut in da house!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes sir mat. That buck is something to be proud of. I have not connected with a buck with an arrow. Been hunting since I was 12. Went 8 years before I got my first. My only bow kill to this day was a doe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gettin coffee'd up so I can finish my 2013 taxes tanight


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Pappy is burning his feets off, it feels like... 

soaking in Epson salts and hot water.... Ouch!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that's a rumor bout oops. I don't see banded under his name.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

That will make em feel better.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 29, 2014)

well I'm gonna go watch the game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there a pic of your buck mattech? I've been gone a lot lately.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

krun is floppin' like a carp on a hot asphalt parking lot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

karen936 said:


> well I'm gonna go watch the game.



Good night and Take Care karen.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin coffee'd up so I can finish my 2013 taxes tanight



yea, I did mine early too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Dry dry dry here.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Nut playin ketchup. Been werkin to hard today


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I made an error earlier, it is matt leading the Billy Big Buck Bow contest. Some nice prizes at stake here.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Same here KD. Was hopin for some today but it never came


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Boss, we got a little drizzle today.  We need rain bad.  I had a bunch of chicken poopie put on the pasture and it turned off dry.  Burned up a bunch of my grass, now I gots to overseed it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

all the rain was south of us cherrycoke.  down around Macon, they got soaked.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

here you go chief


...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

One day I am gonna grow up and gets me a Big Green tractor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> yea, I did mine early too.



I've filed an extension before, but this is the latest I've ever been completing them Dave.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Bige


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

I have never kilt nuttin' with a stick and strang.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Pappy would like to gimp one with a stick and strang


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

we had a quick in and out meeting at boysouts tonight, just the way I like it


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

its a great feeling Pappy


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

ready


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

for the


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

laptop flop


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder how nitram is doing


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowded in hera tanight


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

goot laptop flop Mat

I is always on da laptop.

If I was at work, I could be competitive with Martin on da flop.

real fast 'puter, and fast emmernet


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmy gonna get an award tomorrow night. If he shows up.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

howd it go tonight hilsman


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Hils, tilt that bow... that drives Billy nuts.  Billy is some kinda picky about stuff being level


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Bret Maverick is being chased by tha Injuns.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I caint wait til my phone shows up tomorra


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

da stagecoach crashed, but Bret got away


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Jumped too goin in and that was it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody else can log in. There is no room for their name.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (10 members and 1 guests)  
mattech, KyDawg+, Swaggert, NE GA Pappy, Hilsman+, Jeff C.+, deerhuntingdawg, peanutman04+, karen936+, bigelow+


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

10-4


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

11-5


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

12-6


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

4-10


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish the CEO could see this.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy said his moonshine smelled bad.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

10-4,9-5, 11-3 

either way, it all adds up


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

dhd in here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy wouldn't know good 'shine if it stared him in da eyeball


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

2 dawgs in da house


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

might change my name to DawgPappy


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

matt might win the big prize for the BBBB contest.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

or PappyDawg


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

flopppp


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

I have gotten the kids addicted to scratch offs, does that make me a bad parent?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Okay we in the home stretch now.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

alot of people just reading?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot bubble bath and now heating pad. 

Only had 3 bud heavys. Still got pain


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I am eating fig Newtons.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

on the back 9?


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

prayers sent swaggert


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

ive heard that can be painful


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

maybe DawgPappyDawg


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Need to buy some copper sheets and a cooking pot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mattech didn reply to my question....too bizzy floppin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

This one for da BO$$


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

So I can Still go to the steel when I run out. Better than going to the BP


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Pappy is getting sleepy


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I might can use pool pump.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck to ya Swag


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmy you order an akern krusher????


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wad up fellers!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if da buck came thru ta night?    inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm about to smoke a bowl of Anastasia to stop the pain


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mornin Nut


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mattech didn reply to my question....too bizzy floppin.



what question chief?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

howdy nutnut.  Gots any boiled pnuts.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Ooops is self moderating tonight


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm driven buy tonite.


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

flap


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Cherry wif da flop steel


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I'm about to smoke a bowl of Anastasia to stop the pain



Hope the pain subsides Jimmy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

gots a bunch of flip flap floppers


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Jimmy you order an akern krusher????


I had one and worked great last year but I lost it. And yeah I ordered 2 from that 3$ Site. Kinda skeptical. Had to enter too much info. 

And thanks Matt. Gone need it.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Howdy Nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 29, 2014)

C y'all tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm driven buy tonite.



NutNut done caught up and got sleepy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

who got da next'un?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet steal


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> C y'all tomorrow maybe.



Maybe?

Take Care, Nut!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

we nearly done hera


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Last post


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This one for da BO$$



Good one Chief. But here in Western Ky., Mr Peabody's coal train done hauled it away.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Boss is awful quiet.

How da baby head, Boss?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Bout done


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Locker down


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Stick a fork in dis un


----------



## ccherry (Sep 29, 2014)

Later Nut


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Pappy is gonna hit da sack


----------



## mattech (Sep 29, 2014)

chief done ignored me twice


----------

